# How to save KDE Plasma settings.



## Deleted member 9563 (Sep 3, 2017)

How do I save the Plasma Desktop settings in KDE? I have to enter them every time I restart and would prefer if they were permanent just like they used to be. I'm using FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE.


```
Qt: 4.8.7
KDE Development Platform: 4.14.30
Command-line application quitter: 1.0
```


----------

